# Ogilvie Narrow Hill Climb at battle front gaming Grandville MI



## jasburrito (May 31, 2003)

My son and I wanna start going to this track from time to time,,The track looks really sweet,,,I think it,s the same track as in vid ((others must like it too,,over 1/2 million hits!!!))






taken from track site

Steve Ogilvie Custom Tracks has been producing model race car tracks since 1987. Our tracks are considered to be the best designed and manufactured tracks, bar none. 

JK and Koford have Ogilvie tracks because they wanted the best. Now PARMA uses an Ogilvie Track as a test track. Lugnut Raceway used two Ogilvie Kings for the 95 USRA Nats. The 1996 USRA Nats were at JK Raceway on Ogilvie Custom Tracks.

Anyways My son and I have some cars and controllers,,
What days times work for some folks to get together and rip on that track???????????
More people = cleaner track (little dusty in there) We plan on running random 1/24 cars and 1/32scx,s
noticed few folks going on saturdays,
Other thread was dead Thought the vid of sweet track might help this 1
but whatever

bbbbbbbrrrrraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zgray19 (Jun 3, 2010)

I will be there on Saturday.


----------



## jasburrito (May 31, 2003)

*cool*

Should be a great time,many of my buds have gotton cars and controllers,
took vids down/// was not letting us run glue!


----------



## jasburrito (May 31, 2003)

*Got vid of track!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

took vids down///was not letting us run glue!


----------



## zgray19 (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice to see a wing car running on that track, I may be out Saturday ended up going to silver lake this last weekend. Unplanned lol


----------



## jasburrito (May 31, 2003)

*built wing car body,vid*

vid of new body ,,,first slot body build




gonna try tonight
bbbrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


worked mint,,new track record 5.81
cheers


----------



## Tdevil (Feb 15, 2004)

We do have a program/rules for 1/32 scale racing. Beginning this Thursday, April 14 we will run an organized race program on Thursday nights. Doors will open at 5:00, track will be ready by 5:30 and the race program will begin at 6:30. 

We will start out running two classes:

NASCAR - Any brand. Must run stock motor and gearing. May run aftermarket tire (Super Tires are recommended) Vehicles may be blueprinted (ie: tolerances and meshes adjusted, weight added, body float, etc.)

Slot.it - Any Slot.it vehicle. Must run stock motor and gearing. May run aftermarket tire (Super Tires are recommended) Vehicles may be blueprinted (ie: tolerances and meshes adjusted, weight added, body float, etc.)

We will run timed heats with European rotation. We may run A and B groups (if enough entries) or a single group with rotating on and off the track.

Basically putting it out there and seeing where it goes. Additional classes could include GT (Vipers, Aston Martin, Jaguar, etc.), Pony cars (Trans Am style), and maybe even 1/24 Scale Auto.


----------



## Tdevil (Feb 15, 2004)

At this point we do not have anything set up/organized for the 1/24 commercial type vehicles. We have some coming out, but do not have enough racers/knowledge to determine what the classes should be. What I need is a group of knowledgeable racers who are willing to help set up a program here at BFG for the 1/24 commercial type vehicles under no glue conditions. 

Saturdays will continue to be open practice for all scales/vehicles. Thursday nights will be 1/32 scale racing. We can pick a race day/night for1/24 scale commercial if there is enough interest.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz (Sep 8, 2006)

John .... Talk to Alan at Professor Motor. I don't think that he runs any glue at his track.

In Jacksonville, we leave our road course (The Florida Orange) unglued for our 1/32 scale classes, but we glue our Ogilive Hillclimb for our 1/24 classes.


----------



## jasburrito (May 31, 2003)

*1/24 tires*

Heres a vid of some tires I made for my 1/24 cars for the non glue setup,,first I lathed the tires down to .700,then added silicone to .890,,,after I used com lathe at 2.2 volts and brought down to .860,,not easy!!!!!!!! to make life better I Got with Paul Gage (canada) Pauls slot car shop,,,
And got some urethane tires that fit on the 1/24 scale wheels that are 11mm or bigger,,they seem really sticky,,I,ll get vid of how they run in the next few days//buddys came over and got the other 6 pair of urethanes within hours of coming in mail!
took vids down/// was not letting us run glue!

As far as I know the fastest laps been with the silicone in vid!
cheers

P.S 
Seems the 1/32 scale guys only had 1 heat,,,Why not invite the 1/24 scale guys out too,,then there would actually be 2 heats and marshalls,,?


----------



## Tdevil (Feb 15, 2004)

jasburrito said:


> Seems the 1/32 scale guys only had 1 heat,,,Why not invite the 1/24 scale guys out too,,then there would actually be 2 heats and marshalls,,?


More than happy to set aside a night for the 1/24 scale "commercial"/metal chassis cars. We just need to decide which night will work best. 

Kind of like R/C where Nitro and Electric don't always mix well in the same program. Much of it has to do with the 1/32 scale appreciating the more scale appearance and speeds of the vehicles. In addition we may run as many as 3 different classes of 1/32 scale vehicles (NASCAR, Slot.It, Pony Car, GT, etc.) on a race night as things grow which will more than take up the entire evening.


----------



## wnovess99onebay (Aug 9, 2010)

Can we bring SCX Pro cars for the NASCAR class?


----------



## Tdevil (Feb 15, 2004)

wnovess99onebay said:


> Can we bring SCX Pro cars for the NASCAR class?


Might be a little more motor but bring 'em on and we can see what happens. Might end up running GTP style where they are on the track at the same time, but in the results we split them from the other if there is a significant difference. 

Thursday nights: 1/32 scale race program. NASCAR and Slot.it Doors open at 5. Practice from 5:30 to 6:30. Racing from 6:30 to ? $7 entry fee for the evening. 

Saturdays: Practice. All Scales. Doors open 9:00. Track ready by 9:30 or so. $7 for the day.


----------



## Tdevil (Feb 15, 2004)

On another note, we have a new track coming. It is an 80 ft. run line Tri-Oval. It is banked at one end and in the tri and flat at the other end. Footprint is about the same as our existing hill climb at 34 ft long and 14ft wide. This will be in addition to, not replacing the hill climb. Plans are to with the help of some very knowledgeable individuals that I have come in contact with recently to run some type of a glue program on the tri-oval. The hill climb will remain a no glue track. Hoping to pick it up the end of this week and have it up and running by mid-May.


----------



## wnovess99onebay (Aug 9, 2010)

I don't own any SCX pro cars. I was curious what everyone is running right now. If that was the norm that I would purchase one to come race. I can just bring my SCX downforce body Monte Carlo and a Scalextric COT and see which I like better.


----------



## Tdevil (Feb 15, 2004)

wnovess99onebay said:


> I don't own any SCX pro cars. I was curious what everyone is running right now. If that was the norm that I would purchase one to come race. I can just bring my SCX downforce body Monte Carlo and a Scalextric COT and see which I like better.


Right now, most of us are running Scalextric COT with weight and Super Tires. I have an SCX that we did some tuning on that will pretty much run with the Scalextric, but the Scalextric seems to be the car of choice.

Look forward to having you pay us a visit.


----------



## zgray19 (Jun 3, 2010)

Hey guys I will be out there tonight to run some 1/24th cars as well as my scx pro.


----------



## Tdevil (Feb 15, 2004)

1/32 scale race program tonight.

Open at 5, Practice from 5:30-6:30, Racing from 6:30-?

See you there!!!!!!!


----------



## jasburrito (May 31, 2003)

*New track*

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=131608&d=1303695847

That looks really sweet,Cannot wait to check that out. Here,s a vid of some 8 lane oval. From who knows where. not finding many 9 laners
cheers


----------



## Tdevil (Feb 15, 2004)

The 9th lane is not for racing but is for a pace car. It pulls out of little pit lane and circles the track. 8 lanes of racing and a kind of neat extra.

Leaving at 7:30 in the morning to go pick it up. Should be back in the building (the pieces anyway) by tomorrow evening.


----------



## Tdevil (Feb 15, 2004)

Mike and friends from Cloverleaf raceway will be joining us on Saturday for some practice and impromptu racing. Should make for a good turnout.

See you there!!!!!!


----------



## zgray19 (Jun 3, 2010)

Hey John just wanted to know what time most of the guys are going to be there on Sunday. I would like to run a little race with the car if possible, I have been tweaking it a little to see what I can get out of her.


----------



## Tdevil (Feb 15, 2004)

We are getting a consistent 7-8 out for practice on Saturdays (9 a.m to late afternoon) and Thursday night racing (doors open at 5, racing runs from 6 until about 9). Running no-glue 1/32 box stock NASCAR and box stock Slot.it Tires of choice are SuperTires. You can add weight, use spacers to eliminate play, etc. but have to run stock drive train and wheels.


----------

